# The Angie Becker Challenge



## jwdavis (Nov 26, 2004)

Angie,
Please see my post in your thread regarding "what if I get an MH in two venues". It got kinda long so here is my reply. 
"I run springer field trials and all my dogs are force fetched. They can also run decent land blinds. I only trained one of them to run water blinds that I ran in hunt tests. I know they would pass a retriever SH test. I will agree the water work at spaniel hunt tests is quite weak and painful to watch but I would bet some serious money that I could run a field bred springer and pass an MH retriever test faster than you could make an FC springer. There are are a pretty fair number of spaniel field trials in Texas, you would not have to travel far. I would even give you a puppy when I breed my female, you can have pick of the litter if the bet is substantial enough. If you don't like one of mine I will get you one out of any litter you can find. You seem to know alot about spaniels and their field trial gunning and what the dogs are capable of. I will bet you 10 grand. Youngest to accomplish their goal wins. Puppies can come from any litter in the country. " 

Lets work something out.


----------



## Jennifer Henion (Jan 1, 2012)

Where's the popcorn eating smiley face when I need it?!


----------



## jwdavis (Nov 26, 2004)

My good buddy Jere always said don't let your alligator mouth overload your hummingbird ass. And if you know him the spelling is correct, not Jerry. I know Bob M. also and I think he is a good guy who has had some great dogs. This could be a fun bet. Pen raised chickens, cheap champions, easy money. Come and get it.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

jwdavis said:


> Angie,
> Please see my post in your thread regarding "what if I get an MH in two venues". It got kinda long so here is my reply.
> "I run springer field trials and all my dogs are force fetched. I only trained one of them to run water blinds that I ran in hunt tests. I know they would pass a retriever SH test. I will agree the water work at spaniel hunt tests is quite weak and painful to watch but I would bet some serious money that I could run a field bred springer and pass an MH retriever test faster than you could make an FC springer. There are are a pretty fair number of spaniel field trials in Texas, you would not have to travel far. I would even give you a puppy when I breed my female, you can have pick of the litter if the bet is substantial enough. If you don't like one of mine I will get you one out of any litter you can find. You seem to know alot about spaniels and their field trial gunning and what the dogs are capable of. I will bet you 10 grand. Youngest to accomplish their goal wins. Puppies can come from any litter in the country. "
> 
> Lets work something out.


Seriously??? Your dogs have done nothing but I'm suppose to do something with what?? Nothing?? I'm game but you're challenge is weak,, And I could FC your springer quicker then you could FC my retriever...

You FC my retriever,,, I FC your springer,,,

All FC's are created equal right???

Angie


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

jwdavis said:


> My good buddy Jere always said don't let your alligator mouth overload your hummingbird ass. And if you know him the spelling is correct, not Jerry. I know Bob M. also and I think he is a good guy who has had some great dogs. This could be a fun bet. Pen raised chickens, cheap champions, easy money. Come and get it.


It's don't let your alligator mouth bite your canary ass... Montler is all about the bet,, His dogs are just, "so so".. In my humble opinion.. He is a good guy and totally about the sport,,, He has yet to own a FC retriever... He just needs to find the right pro.. And the right dog...

Angie


----------



## jwdavis (Nov 26, 2004)

You would be asking me to make a silk purse out of a sow's ear, IE taking a springer and making it do retriever work. All you have to do is let a spaniel be a spaniel. I would bet I can get an MH pass before you get an all age placement. You don't have to title the dog. If you think Montler and the Wharton's have only had so/so springers you don't know as much as you think or Bob is awfully humble. Lay out what you think is fair. My dog's haven't championed out but my one dog does have all age placements. You don't have to take one of mine, pick a puppy from whomever you want. Lay out your terms. I will even let you use an evil ecollar.


----------



## Dave Flint (Jan 13, 2009)

Angie,

There's a Springer trial in Decatur the 19-20th of this month if you're interested.


----------



## jwdavis (Nov 26, 2004)

If thats North Texas I and my sorry potlickers will most likely be there.


----------



## jwdavis (Nov 26, 2004)

Angie B said:


> Seriously??? Your dogs have done nothing but I'm suppose to do something with what?? Nothing?? I'm game but you're challenge is weak,, And I could FC your springer quicker then you could FC my retriever...
> 
> You FC my retriever,,, I FC your springer,,,
> 
> ...


I can MH your retriever for sure. If you can guaranteed FC a springer for me what's it gonna cost me? I would love to find a sure thing.


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

Jennifer Henion said:


> Where's the popcorn eating smiley face when I need it?!


----------



## jwdavis (Nov 26, 2004)

Angie B said:


> It's don't let your alligator mouth bite your canary ass... Montler is all about the bet,, His dogs are just, "so so".. In my humble opinion.. He is a good guy and totally about the sport,,, He has yet to own a FC retriever... He just needs to find the right pro.. And the right dog...
> 
> Angie


Are you the right pro? If not why don't you be a friend and give him Eckett's number I think he trained yours.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

jwdavis said:


> Are you the right pro? If not why don't you be a friend and give him Eckett's number I think he trained yours.


No he did not!!! 

Not interested. I have neither the time or inclination. Remember I train dogs for a living and wasting valuable time on something I'm not interested in is just that. The only dogs I train that are mine personally are dogs that are part of my breeding program.

I'm flattered that you took the time to make the offer.

Angie

I also don't think you know what you're talking about. IMHO


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Angie B said:


> No he did not!!!
> 
> Not interested. I have neither the time or inclination. Remember I train dogs for a living and wasting valuable time on something I'm not interested in is just that. The only dogs I train that are mine personally are dogs that are part of my breeding program.
> 
> ...


Darn, just when I was getting ready to offer to hold the money

john


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

If you planned to bury it at Ed Whitaker's place for good-faith safekeeping, bear in mind Breck used to work nearby off Boot Road and has infrared thermography ground penetrating radar.

MG


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

I love when I haven't been in here for awhile. Something humorous can always be found!


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

Yeah, the best part was the unspoken challenge tripling the bet if Angie could put on an FC on a Cavalier King Charles spaniel. Alas, like ESS running an AKC retriever MH test - or any other breeds besides ESS and cockers running spaniel field trials - it's purely hypothetical.

MG


----------



## Jennifer Henion (Jan 1, 2012)

mitty said:


>


I love you, Renee!!!

P.S. Can this be WRL's new avatar?


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

DEDEYE said:


> I love when I haven't been in here for awhile. Something humorous can always be found!



I agree! Angie Becker training any breed to an FC - that's a hoot!-Paul


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Money on jellobabe...

/Paul


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Money on jellobabe...
> 
> /Paul


Blast from the Past!!!

Angie


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

paul young said:


> I agree! Angie Becker training any breed to an FC - that's a hoot!-Paul


I'm not so sure about that Paul!! One can accomplish anything if they set their mind to it,,,, even you....

Angie


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Looks like RTF 13 is off to a great start!!

Aaron *


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

No Kidding! This is the good stuff


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

I remember when jellobabe was a hardcore retriever trainer. Know she just prances around the ring with a shiny new lead attached to a Chessie of all things. I think hell froze over...

/Paul


----------



## jwdavis (Nov 26, 2004)

Angie B said:


> No he did not!!!
> 
> Not interested. I have neither the time or inclination. Remember I train dogs for a living and wasting valuable time on something I'm not interested in is just that. The only dogs I train that are mine personally are dogs that are part of my breeding program.
> 
> ...


What exactly is it that I don't know what I'm talking about? Feel free to ask me whatever you want.


----------



## jwdavis (Nov 26, 2004)

crackerd said:


> Yeah, the best part was the unspoken challenge tripling the bet if Angie could put on an FC on a Cavalier King Charles spaniel. Alas, like ESS running an AKC retriever MH test - or any other breeds besides ESS and cockers running spaniel field trials - it's purely hypothetical.
> 
> MG


 I'll tell you one bet I wouldn't take is that you would be unable to produce pictures of a Cavalier retrieving a fox or a rabbit or some other roadkill given enough time. I personally don't understand why cockers and springers don't run against each other in the U.S. Seems to work fine In Canada. The only other breed I can think of that may have an outside shot in a spaniel trial is a Boykin, the rest would have about as much of a chance as a curly coated retiever at a retriever trial.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> I remember when jellobabe was a hardcore retriever trainer. Know she just prances around the ring with a shiny new lead attached to a Chessie of all things. I think hell froze over...
> 
> /Paul


Could possibly be?? I'm gonna see if "I" can title a CH... It will be fun trying...

Angie


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Angie B said:


> Could possibly be?? I'm gonna see if "I" can title a CH... It will be fun trying...
> 
> Angie


At least with a Chessie, you stand a chance of titling a CH. The way lab CH's are built, not to much chance.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

jwdavis said:


> I personally don't understand why cockers and springers don't run against each other in the U.S. Seems to work fine In Canada. The only other breed I can think of that may have an outside shot in a spaniel trial is a Boykin, the rest would have about as much of a chance as a curly coated retiever at a retriever trial.


No question - especially given the lame minor spaniel breed clubs in this country. That is, unless all the minor spaniels consorted and came up with an A/V (any variety [other than springers and cockers]) trial a few times a year. Hell would not just freeze over but send up iceberg missiles before that would happen. 

And that's what makes it even more pitiful and affirms what you said about the minor breeds being "damn near a lost cause" as gundogs - because from this kind of A/V trial, as is held in the UK, you could earn an FC essentially competing against your own breed of dogs.

If - and what an "if," as in "if wishes were Secretariat, you'd have a lot of horsepower to run with" - they had any interest in field work a'tall. Which they don't, feeble endorsements to the contrary. And there's no way enough spaniel - and *gundog* - lovers could ever import enough working Sussex and Clumbers to have that happen anyway. Double-damned near lost cause, I agree.

MG


----------



## jwdavis (Nov 26, 2004)

crackerd said:


> No question - especially given the lame minor spaniel breed clubs in this country. That is, unless all the minor spaniels consorted and came up with an A/V (any variety [other than springers and cockers]) trial a few times a year. Hell would not just freeze over but send up iceberg missiles before that would happen.
> 
> And that's what makes it even more pitiful and affirms what you said about the minor breeds being "damn near a lost cause" as gundogs - because from this kind of A/V trial, as is held in the UK, you could earn an FC essentially competing against your own breed of dogs.
> 
> ...


The minor spaniel breeds are unfortunately a lost cause as gundogs. The other unfortunate part is alot of those show people have some pull with the hunt test program which keeps them dumbed down. I am qualified as a spaniel hunt test judge but I have never done the apprenticeship because I would rather shove a fork in my eye than watch some show clumber be coaxed into the water for 5 minutes to do a 15 yard retrieve. They need to give them a WC and a WCX program, especially if retrievers are allowed into "flushing" hunt tests. I think allowing retrievers in is a great idea, could inject some new lifeblood and we could use the numbers.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

where is Ken Guthrie when we need him....I just know he is out there


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

crackerd said:


> If you planned to bury it at Ed Whitaker's place for good-faith safekeeping, bear in mind Breck used to work nearby off Boot Road and has infrared thermography ground penetrating radar.
> 
> MG


Not knowing much about FT Spanials and their benefactors, for want of a better word....... I, for a moment, thought you were talking about the guy at GM

john


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

Jennifer Henion said:


> I love you, Renee!!!
> 
> P.S. Can this be WRL's new avatar?


LOL wonder if felony choked on her popcorn......


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

BonMallari said:


> where is Ken Guthrie when we need him....I just know he is out there


*
I think he is off with Quix Chang trainer discussing the price of tea in China.
*
*

Regards,
*
*​Aaron*


----------



## yellow machine (Dec 7, 2005)

Come on man! Angie take the bet. Knock em down to size and spit em out.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

jwdavis said:


> Angie,
> faster than you could make an FC springer.



Are FCs made, or are they born?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Born to be made? I read that in this month's RN.


----------



## labraiser (Feb 5, 2004)

Have either of you ever placed in an open stake trial with dogs you trained yourself? Sounds like a lot pissing with nothing to back it up with.


----------



## jwdavis (Nov 26, 2004)

labraiser said:


> Have either of you ever placed in an open stake trial with dogs you trained yourself? Sounds like a lot pissing with nothing to back it up with.


Springer Amateur, never placed in an open. Only ran a couple because I agreed to gun the amateur because I had no intentions of going to the National amateur last year. Both my trial dogs were trained by a pro and I give him all the credit for any of my meager successes. I also have another friend who trains retrievers professionally and he has helped me with two of my dogs and he deserves some credit also.


----------



## Jeffrey Towler (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## Jeffrey Towler (Feb 17, 2008)

My two Springer pups having a blast out at Omega Farms.

Regards
JT


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

labraiser said:


> Have either of you ever placed in an open stake trial with dogs you trained yourself? Sounds like a lot pissing with nothing to back it up with.


Nope but I've done the basics for a few,,, I've run dogs in the open and have gotten to the water marks. I do have several QAA's under my belt. Never ran a springer but I think I could figure it out, it's really not that hard.. MH'd a lot of dogs and hope to get a CH/MH on a chessie and hopefully a boykin.

If my venue was FT's I know I'm astute enough to pursue that endeavor... Tough way to make a living and raise a family so I chose hunt tests and gun dogs.

Angie


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

BonMallari said:


> where is Ken Guthrie when we need him....I just know he is out there


Agreed!!! This could be one heck of a lot of fun...

Angie


----------



## labraiser (Feb 5, 2004)

jwdavis said:


> Springer Amateur, never placed in an open. Only ran a couple because I agreed to gun the amateur because I had no intentions of going to the National amateur last year. Both my trial dogs were trained by a pro and I give him all the credit for any of my meager successes. I also have another friend who trains retrievers professionally and he has helped me with two of my dogs and he deserves some credit also.


Cool, glad to see that you did it yourself. Training an FC or AFC deserves appreciation! I just know that AFC Or FC are tough titles to obtain.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Aaron Homburg said:


> *
> I think he is off with Quix Chang trainer discussing the price of tea in China.
> *
> *
> ...


He's busy with his nubile nymphs or was it naked nymphs with lotus petals??? Hard to keep up with that man....

Angie


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

jwdavis said:


> Springer Amateur, never placed in an open. Only ran a couple because I agreed to gun the amateur because I had no intentions of going to the National amateur last year. Both my trial dogs were trained by a pro and I give him all the credit for any of my meager successes. I also have another friend who trains retrievers professionally and he has helped me with two of my dogs and he deserves some credit also.


And you did a "slap down" with this history to back you up??? Blahahahaha... Alcohol was obviously involved.

Don't let your alligator mouth bite your sorry canary ass...

Angie


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

anyone foolish enough to bet against Ms Becker , well bring your money to Vegas and throw it on a roulette table because you stand a better chance...Honestly you wanna bet against a professional gun dog trainer that does this 24/7 365 days a year...an experienced professional dog trainer is gonna beat you in any breed and any format once they are given ample time to find out the nuances of that breed and the game played

My friend George was a National finalist/judge and got out of the retriever games...took up the pointer games with a GSP and has won the National Shooting Dog title a couple of times with two different dogs


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

labraiser said:


> Cool, glad to see that you did it yourself. Training an FC or AFC deserves appreciation! I just know that AFC Or FC are tough titles to obtain.


What did he do himself?? He ran a couple of dogs... That is nice!!!

Angie


----------



## firehouselabs (Jan 23, 2008)

Angie = Alligator

jwdavis = canary

So Angie, after the "little pecker" got done picking at your tough (but beaut-a-mous) hide, did you enjoy your snack?  Congrats again on the BOW with the curly brown dog!!! If you want a real challenge, I challenge you to train my eng. cocker pup to a MH/MH for free!!! Now THAT is an offer you can't refuse, right???


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

firehouselabs said:


> Angie = Alligator
> 
> jwdavis = canary
> 
> So Angie, after the "little pecker" got done picking at your tough (but beaut-a-mous) hide, did you enjoy your snack?  Congrats again on the BOW with the curly brown dog!!! If you want a real challenge, I challenge you to train my eng. cocker pup to a MH/MH for free!!! Now THAT is an offer you can't refuse, right???


Thank you for the offer but unfortunately I can do nothing for free...  Damn but making a living just gets in the way...

Angie


----------



## jwdavis (Nov 26, 2004)

Angie B said:


> What did he do himself?? He ran a couple of dogs... That is nice!!!
> 
> Angie


Its called humility hot stuff. Look into it. I am more than willing to give credit to those who have helped me along the way. Give Rorem his props for the one FC listing you as an owner. If it was not him I am mistaken. I know the dog's name was Little Wing or something like that. I'd bet all you were is a check writer like the rest of us. You are a master of excelling at mediocrity and beating up newbies on the internet.


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Jennifer Henion said:


> I love you, Renee!!!
> 
> P.S. Can this be WRL's new avatar?


I already have a cool avatar....you might wanna use it as your avatar could use some sprucing up!

WRL


----------



## firehouselabs (Jan 23, 2008)

I love Lee's avatar!!! Whenever I see "WRL", I pronounce it as "Whirl" in my head!!! Subliminal messaging works!!!!


----------



## jwdavis (Nov 26, 2004)

firehouselabs said:


> Angie = Alligator
> 
> jwdavis = canary
> 
> So Angie, after the "little pecker" got done picking at your tough (but beaut-a-mous) hide, did you enjoy your snack?  Congrats again on the BOW with the curly brown dog!!! If you want a real challenge, I challenge you to train my eng. cocker pup to a MH/MH for free!!! Now THAT is an offer you can't refuse, right???


If I bred untitled dogs with fair hips I would consider myself a bad person.


----------



## firehouselabs (Jan 23, 2008)

Well...that's yourself calling yourself a bad person. No skin off of my butt!!!


----------



## jwdavis (Nov 26, 2004)

firehouselabs said:


> Well...that's yourself calling yourself a bad person. No skin off of my butt!!!


You wouldn't believe what my local pet store tried to sell my wife a ****zucockamalteseapoo for. Cute little buggers. You are in the wrong business.


----------



## firehouselabs (Jan 23, 2008)

Nope. Doing just fine. I don't do mutts.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

I think he's thrown yall a diversion bird. Hold your course to the original mark!


----------



## jwdavis (Nov 26, 2004)

Jeffrey Towler said:


>


May they bring you as many hours of happiness as mine have brought me. Good luck on the journey.


----------



## firehouselabs (Jan 23, 2008)

And then threw in a poison bird puppy photo!!! UGGGHHHH. Can't stand the cuteness!!!!!


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

jwdavis said:


> Its called humility hot stuff. Look into it. I am more than willing to give credit to those who have helped me along the way. Give Rorem his props for the one FC listing you as an owner. If it was not him I am mistaken. I know the dog's name was Little Wing or something like that. I'd bet all you were is a check writer like the rest of us. You are a master of excelling at mediocrity and beating up newbies on the internet.


You have no humility or brains,,, just alcohol...

You haven't trained anything and your a newbie,, The joke is on you pal..

Look at you,,, you figured out my dogs trainer.. You're so smart,,,

Angie


----------



## jwdavis (Nov 26, 2004)

Angie B said:


> You have no humility or brains,,, just alcohol...
> 
> You haven't trained anything and your a newbie,, The joke is on you pal..
> 
> ...


Not drinking tonight. Why would you blame it on alcohol? I have done my fair share of training, problem fixing etc. I appreciate all those who have helped me. I didn't learn Jack about training dogs from Wolters book. I learned from people nice enough to help a small time newbie, many of whom could teach you a thing or thirty. For everyone reading this, my dogs are a hobby which have brought me untold hours of joy and introduced me to lots of outstanding people. I am but a small timer with small accomplishments.


----------



## Jennifer Henion (Jan 1, 2012)

WRL said:


> I already have a cool avatar....you might wanna use it as your avatar could use some sprucing up!
> 
> WRL


Hey! the deal is, I get to say something about your avatar at least once a month! This is this months. If you want the same deal, go ahead, but don't cheat me outta my deal!!!

Snickers Bar regards!!!!!


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

jwdavis said:


> Not drinking tonight. Why would you blame it on alcohol? I have done my fair share of training, problem fixing etc. I appreciate all those who have helped me. I didn't learn Jack about training dogs from Wolters book. I learned from people nice enough to help a small time newbie, many of whom could teach you a thing or thirty. For everyone reading this, my dogs are a hobby which have brought me untold hours of joy and introduced me to lots of outstanding people. I am but a small timer with small accomplishments.


Glad you're not drinking ... Because you acted like you were... Can't wait to see you in April ... You haven't trained anything sugar britches... Game On Sweetheart!!!

Angie


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

FinnLandR said:


> Bless your heart, jw, you two are entertaining....


Agreed,, Bless his little ole heart...

I feel so close to him,,,

Angie


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Angie B said:


> Agreed,, Bless his little ole heart...
> 
> I feel so close to him,,,
> 
> Angie


Why do I feel so Bette Midler???

Angie


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

Jennifer Henion said:


> Hey! the deal is, I get to say something about your avatar at least once a month! This is this months. If you want the same deal, go ahead, but don't cheat me outta my deal!!!
> 
> Snickers Bar regards!!!!!


Maybe you could photoshop your head onto that popcorn guy, and your dog's head onto the top of the popcorn cup...get the best of both worlds!

(But really, should anyone take avatar advice from a WRL? Your avatar is nice.)


----------



## Jennifer Henion (Jan 1, 2012)

mitty said:


> Maybe you could photoshop your head onto that popcorn guy, and your dog's head onto the top of the popcorn cup...get the best of both worlds!
> 
> (But really, should anyone take avatar advice from a WRL? Your avatar is nice.)


Thanks Renee. But if you use your computer genius to make me a popcorn girl and dog avatar, I will use it! But Whirl will have to agree to a popcorn guy with a Las Vegas necklace avatar! You game Lee?


----------



## jwdavis (Nov 26, 2004)

firehouselabs said:


> Nope. Doing just fine. I don't do mutts.


Nevermind. They only wanted $800 for those. Enjoy your niche.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Hey Jw, How about you drop me a phone call sometime?

Thread locked.

217-454-0361 Chris


----------

